# (LA) GRHRCH "Boomer" - Yellow, EIC Clear Male at Stud



## jwilliamsdvm (Jun 6, 2011)

*(LA) GRHRCH "Boomer" MH, 2012 SRS Crown Qualified*














GRHRCH Woodswitch's Bayou Boomer MH
*Grand Hunting Retriever Champion
Master Hunter
2012 Super Retriever Series Crown Qualified*

6 year old yellow male
EIC/CNM/CERF Clear
OFA Good & Normal
5 CONSECUTIVE Grand Passes: Fall 2010, Spring 2011, Spring 2012, Fall 2012, Spring 2013 (Did not run Fall 2011)
Super Retriever Series: 4th place in 81 dog pro division qualifier at the 2011 Huntsville, AL Classic. Qualified for the 2012 SRS Crown Championship on first attempt.
Master Tests: 6 consecutive Passes 

Sire line goes back to NFC NAFC Super Chief

5 Generation Pedigree includes: NAFC Trumarc's Zip Code, NFC Yankee Independence, NFC Westwind's Super Nova Chief, CNFC The Marathon Man, CNFC Call Me Mr Independence, FC Gunstock's Lethal Weapon, CNFC Aces High III, and more. 11 NFC's or CNFC's and many FC/AFC's.

Visit website for more information: www.bayouboomer.com

Referrences available. Contact [email protected]


----------

